# Rocket R58, Eureka grinder and all the toys!



## Dubman

Guy's thought I would throw my hand in on this forum and show off my setup (after all you lot are the only ones who'll appreciate it). Have a Rocket R58, with Eureka grinder (on a chrome drawer knock box, Rocket tamper and tamp station. I use a Hario VST scale with built in timer which is very useful and makes up for the delay with the scale, which is a pain. Use The Roasting Party 'The Party' espresso beans which are exceptional along with Nude Coffee 'East blend' beans and Monmouth 'organic' espresso beans, which I get fantastic results with - oh yeah and I only ever put volvic water in it! Overall I love the build quality and aesthetics of the R58, it's not perfect but pulls a great shot and I find the Eureka grinder very good (for the price) once you get a hang of the very sensitive grind setting along with all the other overpriced 'Rocket' branded parofinalia! What do you guys think, comments, advice, haters bring it on.


----------



## DavecUK

Wow, you just bought loads of stuff.....enjoy.

When I see the Rocket I always think of this figure, I guess it's the steam and water wands.


----------



## Dubman

I've had it all for just under a year.. And just found this forum.


----------



## Jason1wood

Setup looks good but how does the Mignon pair with the Rocket? Would've thought a bigger burr set would've suited it better.


----------



## Dubman

I had my heart set on the mini Mazzer and was on my way to BB to buy both. However it was just too big so I took a view and was advised that the Eureka was a good compact aestheticly pleasing grinder (and I saved me £500 which on the scale of the entire investment was worth it). I've never looked back, I love it and it works very well. It's a little noisy but there is little or no coffee residue left in the spout. Overall I'm very happy with the lot.


----------



## swai

Wow this looks very nice indeed. I have my heart set on the Mignon in chrome but still tossing between the Rocket Appartamento or a Nuova Simonelli Oscar 2.


----------



## Dubman

I have been and am very happy with the Rocket build quality and of course pulls great espresso. Good luck and enjoy the journey.


----------



## BeardMan

Lovely setup! Considering the Appartamento myself with the mignon in chrome.


----------



## Dubman

BeardMan said:


> Lovely setup! Considering the Appartamento myself with the mignon in chrome.


Both great pieces.. Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Enjoy


----------



## Phobic

that does look a very good looking setup, I have a Mignon myself on top of a draw and think it looks fantastic - I don't find it very loud at all though, particularly compared to my old MC2.


----------



## hotmetal

Looks beautiful (but as a fellow R58 owner with a Zenith I guess I'm more than a little biased). DavecUK's picture just made me spit coffee everywhere though - the wands really do remind me of that character!


----------



## 4515

Phobic said:


> that does look a very good looking setup, I have a Mignon myself on top of a draw and think it looks fantastic - I don't find it very loud at all though, particularly compared to my old MC2.


That said, a jumbo taking off is quiet, compared to an MC2


----------



## croncotaur

Nice setup.. Enjoy


----------

